

3-D TV? How about holographic TV? (via kinect) - etree
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/video-holography-0124.html

======
pronoiac
Looking into Stephen Benton, the holographic video guru mentioned, I found the
Mark II display mentioned in the article:

<http://www.media.mit.edu/spi/M2.html>

Some numbers: _To acheive [sic] the goal of a 150x75x75mm image... Each
horizontal line of the display is 256-thousand pixels of holographic fringe
pattern translating to 36Mbytes of information per frame, fed at a total data
rate of 2Gpixels/sec into the display from the frame buffers._

------
blahedo
It's a little bit confusing---I think the article's author is a non-technical
writer rather than someone involved with the project---but it sounds like this
is more about holographic _capture_ rather than holographic _display_. (Which
makes the kinect connection make a bit more sense.)

~~~
pronoiac
It also covers holographic display:

 _At the receiving end, a PC with three commercial graphics processing units
-- GPUs -- computes the diffraction patterns._

 _The one component of the researchers’ experimental system that can’t be
bought at an electronics store for a couple hundred dollars is the holographic
display itself. It’s the result of decades of research that began with MIT’s
Stephen Benton, who built the first holographic video display in the late
1980s. ... The current project uses a display known as the Mark-II, a
successor to Benton’s original display that both Benton’s and Bove’s groups
helped design._

------
asdfj843lkdjs
I love the fact that they are trying to make it cheap, it does not have to be
perfect if it's cheap. Even if it looks as bad and is small as princes Lea's
hologram, if it's cheap enough, I and every star wars fan will buy one.

~~~
drinian
AFAIK it's not possible to project out into open space like that with real
holograms.

